# [EVDL] The AC motor we need



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Talk to George Hamstra at Netgain Technologies, LLC. They went to Warfield and
said do this, and this, and this to your standard DC motor and we'll sell it as
an EV motor. Maybe he could be talked into approaching Baldor. hmmmmm


Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of
> Ryan Stotts
> Sent: Saturday, April 04, 2009 9:22 PM
> To: EVDL
> Subject: [EVDL] The AC motor we need
> 
> What is everyone's favorite AC motor manufacturer? Let's say just for
> example it might be Baldor. Note for example they have lots and lots
> of different configurations of AC motors. But none of them apparently
> work for our application.
> 
> Otmar has stated in the past that there isn't an ideal motor to tune
> his inverter to.
> 
> He has also stated this about the desired motor:
> 
> 
> "In most EV applications you are taking a 10-15 HP motor and trying to
> get 100 HP out of it for a short time. One part of doing that is
> running a 4 pole motor that was designed for 60 hz at 400 hz and at
> comparatively higher RPM. In order to do that and still get good
> power you need the equivalent of a 60V, 60HZ motor.
> 
> Fortunately many 4 pole 240V induction motors are made with 4 coils
> in series for every winding and you could cut those windings apart
> and rewire them in parallel to get a 60V motor from a off the shelf
> 240V motor. This will then be good for a 336V +/- battery pack"
> 
> 
> How hard would it be to convince someone like Baldor to add that motor
> to their catalog? They don't have to market it or announce to the
> world of their new "EV motor"(for liability reasons). Just quietly
> add it to their catalog of product offerings and it will just happen
> to work in our application.
> 
> http://www.baldor.com/products/ac_motors.asp
> 
> Like I said; how hard would it be to get an AC motor manufacturer to
> offer a motor we could make use of?
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have worked with Baldor. It would not be hard to get them to make 
this motor, but it would not be cheap unless you can give them a 
significant order.

However, I think you would also want an aluminum housing and endbells. 
Liquid cooling maybe required. Definitely special bearings. Special 
highly balanced rotor. Etc.

It's also kind of a catch 22 thing. Without the controller, what good 
is the special motor, and without the motor, what good is the 
controller.

Sent from my iPhone



> Ryan Stotts <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > What is everyone's favorite AC motor manufacturer? Let's say just for
> > example it might be Baldor. Note for example they have lots and lots
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

a motor rewind shop can do whatever u want.
some of those 400 hertz motors in the big planes
are the size of a large sewing machine motor with a gear box
and are in the 7 hp range.
Louis in central BC
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ryan Stotts" <[email protected]>
.


> . 
> "In most EV applications you are taking a 10-15 HP motor and trying to
> get 100 HP out of it for a short time. One part of doing that is
> running a 4 pole motor that was designed for 60 hz at 400 hz and at
> comparatively higher RPM. In order to do that and still get good
> power you need the equivalent of a 60V, 60HZ motor.
> 
> Fortunately many 4 pole 240V induction motors are made with 4 coils
> in series for every winding and you could cut those windings apart
> and rewire them in parallel to get a 60V motor from a off the shelf
> 240V motor. This will then be good for a 336V +/- battery pack"
.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Louis,
The whole point is that no motor rewind shop is needed,
just find the connections between the windings and
connect all of them in parallel.
When this was discussed earlier someone shared a photo
of an AC motor with a copper ring which had all windings
connected at one side, the other side of the windings
connected to the orignal 3 terminals for powering each
of the 4 poles in parallel. It made sense to put a 
copper ring in the motor to connect all 12 coils together.

The whole point is that a high voltage AC motor can easily
be used on low voltage without rewinding, just re-connecting.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 magicJack: +1 408 844 3932
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Louis Pelletier
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 8:20 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The AC motor we need

a motor rewind shop can do whatever u want.
some of those 400 hertz motors in the big planes
are the size of a large sewing machine motor with a gear box
and are in the 7 hp range.
Louis in central BC
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ryan Stotts" <[email protected]>
.


> . 
> "In most EV applications you are taking a 10-15 HP motor and trying to
> get 100 HP out of it for a short time. One part of doing that is
> running a 4 pole motor that was designed for 60 hz at 400 hz and at
> comparatively higher RPM. In order to do that and still get good
> power you need the equivalent of a 60V, 60HZ motor.
> 
> Fortunately many 4 pole 240V induction motors are made with 4 coils
> in series for every winding and you could cut those windings apart
> and rewire them in parallel to get a 60V motor from a off the shelf
> 240V motor. This will then be good for a 336V +/- battery pack"
.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you supply some particular motor this will work with?



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Louis,
> > The whole point is that no motor rewind shop is needed,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is possible with every 3-phase 4-pole motor. 
I found the link to the EV1 motor that had this feature,
and was disassembled by Otmar:
http://cafeelectric.com/EV-1Motor/DisassemblyParty/photos/IM0007.jpg
and the photo on which you can see all 12 wire connections to the ring:
http://cafeelectric.com/EV-1Motor/DisassemblyParty/photos/IM0006.jpg

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 magicJack: +1 408 844 3932
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 10:50 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The AC motor we need

Can you supply some particular motor this will work with?

On Sun, Apr 5, 2009 at 8:18 AM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Louis,
> > The whole point is that no motor rewind shop is needed,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this Delphi EV1 motor?



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is possible with every 3-phase 4-pole motor.
> > I found the link to the EV1 motor that had this feature,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it came from Delco, if you browse the other photos you will see
the sticker. 
http://cafeelectric.com/EV-1Motor/DisassemblyParty/
I think this one is the clearest:
http://cafeelectric.com/EV-1Motor/DisassemblyParty/photos/IM0002.jpg
But is still may come from Delphi as the original maker...
Indeed this is the EV1 motor, see the other info on
Otmar's website, start browsing from here:
http://cafeelectric.com/EV-1Motor/

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 magicJack: +1 408 844 3932
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 1:53 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The AC motor we need

Is this Delphi EV1 motor?

On Sun, Apr 5, 2009 at 11:42 AM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > This is possible with every 3-phase 4-pole motor.
> > I found the link to the EV1 motor that had this feature,
> ...


----------

